# How to eherf/members list



## Tarks

I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread explaining how to herf with fellow Puffers online in the comfort of your home.

The process is simple.

Step 1: install the latest free version of skype and create an account here: Skype 4.1 for Windows - Download the latest version of Skype and get free computer calls

Step 2: create a free account at tokbox here: TokBox - Free Video Chat and Video Messaging

Step 3: add friends to both accounts and start eherfing.

The reason we use two applications is due to two issues.

First, Skype will only allow a maximum of two users at one time for video chat. So, if you have three or more people herfing a second application must be used for video. Second, tokbox could be used for both audio and video, however headsets must be worn by all herfers to avoid audio feedback. From my experience most people prefer not to have to wear headsets while smoking cigars. Skype requires no headsets when used for audio and has minimal issues.

I currently have approx 30 friends in both my tokbox and skype accounts. At anytime I can see who is online and start herfing with them. There are no commitments, it is a come and go as you wish event.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me or ask in this thread.

I am also going to keep an updated list of everyone's Skype/tokbox handles so we can add each other to our friend list.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: How to eherf*

We will keep an ongoing list list of members who want to advertise their skype and tokbox handles to fellow Puffsters. Please copy and paste this link and add your info accordingly. Thanks guys/gals. Lets have some fun with this.

MEMBERS LIST

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna
TokBox Handle : pitbulljimmy 

Feel free to correct me if I got it wrong Jeff.... I'm pretty sure I used pitbulljimmy for tokbox.... or did I use my name again?


----------



## Rookee

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.


----------



## Dom

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81

Always got the notebook when smoking so hit me up


----------



## Dom

so is it possible to get everyone together into liek a virtual herf


----------



## blueeyedbum

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum


----------



## Tarks

Dom said:


> so is it possible to get everyone together into liek a virtual herf


Absolutely. Anyone that is online at any given time can all chat in the same room.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: How to eherf*



Tarks said:


> We will keep an ongoing list list of members who want to advertise their skype and tokbox handles to fellow Puffsters. Please copy and paste this link and add your info accordingly. Thanks guys/gals. Lets have some fun with this.
> 
> MEMBERS LIST
> 
> Puff handle: Tarks
> Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
> Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko


puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna
TokBox Handle : pitbulljimmy


----------



## Dom

Tarks said:


> Absolutely. Anyone that is online at any given time can all chat in the same room.


o nice thats whats up.

So we could either just come and go & talk or even set it up something like everyone meet @ 9:00 to herf.


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna
TokBox Handle : Jim Cardonna


----------



## Rookee

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Rookee Jeff -- Don't have a web cam yet


----------



## Cigary

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Rookee Jeff --Cigary


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna
TokBox Handle : Jim Cardonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Should also mention that my skype name jim.caradonna is in Hamilton Ontario.

Had a fantastic E-Herf tonight with Tarks. smoke 2 fantastic sticks, an Upmann Corona Major, and a Vegas Robaina Famoso. Friggin' Fantastic!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Ken Shear (British Columbia)


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Cardonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Ken Shear (British Columbia)


----------



## Habanolover

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Cardonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Ken Shear (British Columbia)

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison


----------



## Tarks

Bump! So who is interested in a herf tomorrow night? Lets say 8:00et?


----------



## SmoknTaz

Busy time of the year, will have to wait till the weekend to hook ahp!


----------



## Cigary

We were on last night for few hours,,,,good times on Tinychat.


----------



## Tarks

Cigary said:


> We were on last night for few hours,,,,good times on Tinychat.


Missed ya Gary. Were you on with the Hops boys?


----------



## Cigary

I was Jeff,,,from 8 til 10 then had to go eat dinner. Yeah, I eat late and get up late and sleep all day. I love retirement.


----------



## Tarks

Habsrule/windigo and myself are herfing right now!


----------



## Windigo

my skype is windigo99


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Cardonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Ken Shear (British Columbia)

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe


----------



## Tarks

Had a great time tonight herfing with blueeyedbum, windigo and habsrule!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Herf this afternoon with Tarks and myself @ 2:00 pm EST. Be there or be square!


----------



## Tarks

Hell ya! I'm there!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Herfed with blueeyedbum, Tarks, Karmaz00, Windigo, itsme_timd and a couple of non Puff members last night. It was a blast!


----------



## Tarks

It sure was Kenny! We'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore)

I couldn't find pitbulljimmy's Tokbox handle in their database, and when I search for Ken Shear, I get Kendra Shearer. Weird.

Great idea, too. Thanks for letting us know about this!! I look forward to herfing with you guys.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Nurse_Maduro said:


> I couldn't find pitbulljimmy's Tokbox handle in their database, and when I search for Ken Shear, I get Kendra Shearer. Weird.


Tarks forgot a letter. My TokBox Handle is Jim Caradonna.


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Ken Shear (British Columbia)

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore)


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore)

I corrected Ken's Tokbox handle. Sorry guys.


----------



## SmoknTaz

PitbullJimmy and I are planning a herf in the afternoon (Sun) if anyone else is around.


----------



## Tarks

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Yeah Boy!! I'mma smoke me 1/3 of a party Culebra I thinks....


----------



## SmoknTaz

pitbulljimmy said:


> Yeah Boy!! I'mma smoke me 1/3 of a party Culebra I thinks....


Curious to see what you think about these Jimmy. They are one of my faves. Great choice.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

I smoked 1 with Trev at his place in Burlington... Loved it. Punchy Partagas flavor, and those twisty 'gars are just so easy to hold onto, almost like they hold onto you instead!


----------



## 96Brigadier

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece


----------



## Tarks

Herfing with Pitbulljimmy, Smokntaz and blueyedbum right now. Come join us. We will be here all afternoon!


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece


----------



## Titans

I picked up a webcam this weekend!

Puff handle: Titans
Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
Tokbox: Adam Ulemek


----------



## SmoknTaz

Titans said:


> I picked up a webcam this weekend!
> 
> Puff handle: Titans
> Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
> Tokbox: Adam Ulemek


Awesome, added to my contacts!


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece

Puff handle: Titans
Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
Tokbox: Adam Ulemek


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Now if even 1/4 of the folks from this list decided to be online and herf once in a while.... We could really get something going! Don't be shy folks! Come on out and join us some time.


----------



## J.C.

Puff handle: J.C.
Skype handle: jcgyukon (Niagara Falls, Canada)
Tokbox handle: James Goodacre

Hope to herf with everyone soon!


----------



## SmoknTaz

pitbulljimmy said:


> Now if even 1/4 of the folks from this list decided to be online and herf once in a while.... We could really get something going! Don't be shy folks! Come on out and join us some time.


Jimmy you missed a party last night. There were 8 of us on! :mrgreen:


----------



## blueeyedbum

SmoknTaz said:


> Jimmy you missed a party last night. There were 8 of us on! :mrgreen:


Must be that Canadian math, my count was 9. It was a good cigar night.


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece

Puff handle: Titans
Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
Tokbox: Adam Ulemek

Puff handle: J.C.
Skype handle: jcgyukon (Niagara Falls, Canada)
Tokbox handle: James Goodacre


----------



## SmoknTaz

blueeyedbum said:


> Must be that Canadian math, my count was 9. It was a good cigar night.


I think you were seeing doubles Greg. :cheeky: Was a good time for sure.


----------



## jamesc1995

Sign me up

Puff handle: jamesc1995
Skype handle: jamesc1995
Tokbox handle: James Christie


----------



## triad47

Puff Handle: triad47
Skype: Deputydps
tokbox: Deputy Dave


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece

Puff handle: Titans
Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
Tokbox: Adam Ulemek

Puff handle: J.C.
Skype handle: jcgyukon (Niagara Falls, Canada)
Tokbox handle: James Goodacre

Puff handle: jamesc1995
Skype handle: jamesc1995
Tokbox handle: James Christie

Puff Handle: triad47
Skype: Deputydps
tokbox: Deputy Dave


----------



## COYOTE JLR

pitbulljimmy said:


> Now if even 1/4 of the folks from this list decided to be online and herf once in a while.... We could really get something going! Don't be shy folks! Come on out and join us some time.


I'd be really interested in doing this sometime. Do you guys have a rough time that you usually all meet up?


----------



## Tarks

COYOTE JLR said:


> I'd be really interested in doing this sometime. Do you guys have a rough time that you usually all meet up?


Not usually, no. I have approx 50 different people on my contacts list. When I'm smoking there is always a few people online looking to herf. I'm sure if we wanted to post a herf, lets say on a Sat night or something we could certainly do that. Just depends what people are interested in.


----------



## smelvis

Brand new to this!
Puff = smelvis
skype = smelvis
Tok = smelvis or [email protected] not sure paid the 9.99

Hope to try this some time!


----------



## Tarks

Updated list.

Puff handle: Tarks
Skype handle: jefftarko (Winnipeg, Canada)
Tokbox handle: Jeff Tarko

puff name - blueeyedbum
Skype - Blueeyedbum
Tokbox - Blueeyedbum

Puff handle: Rookee
Skype handle: xrookee
Tokbox handle: Don't have a web cam yet.

Puff: Dom
Skype: dominic.d81
tokbox: unknown

Puff Handle : Pitbulljimmy
Skype Name : jim.caradonna (Hamilton, On)
TokBox Handle : Jim Caradonna

Puff handle: Cigary
Skype handle: Don't have one...yet
Tokbox handle: Cigary

Puff handle: SmoknTaz
Skype handle:Ken Shear (Coquitlam)
Tokbox handle: Smokn Taz

Puff: madurolover
Skype: madurolover
TokBox: Donnie Allison

Puff handle: windigo
Skype handle: windigo99
Tokbox: Dave Simcoe

Puff handle: Nurse_Maduro
Skype handle: Nurse_Maduro
Tokbox: Nurse Maduro (no underscore

Puff handle: 96Brigadier
Skype handle: sreeceab
Tokbox: Steve Reece

Puff handle: Titans
Skype handle: Adam Ulemek
Tokbox: Adam Ulemek

Puff handle: J.C.
Skype handle: jcgyukon (Niagara Falls, Canada)
Tokbox handle: James Goodacre

Puff handle: jamesc1995
Skype handle: jamesc1995
Tokbox handle: James Christie

Puff Handle: triad47
Skype: Deputydps
tokbox: Deputy Dave

Puff = smelvis
skype = smelvis
Tok = smelvis


----------



## Tubesaddict

Is this still an active thing?


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tubesaddict said:


> Is this still an active thing?


A few of us talk on a daily basis. I've met some great botl on Puff via Skype!


----------



## Cigary

It's been awhile since I have E herfed,,too friggin hot this summer for me to sit on the deck during the day and herf and smoke but if anyone is on in the wee hours after midnight...maybe. My Skype handle is Cigary.


----------



## gibson_es

im try and download those two later tonight, anyone up for it in a few hours? say 3 or 4 hours? i have to wait til the wife goes to bed, she isnt even home from work yet.


----------



## Tubesaddict

Alright I'm in.

Puff: Tubesaddict
Skype: Tubesaddict
Tokbox: Tubes Addict


----------



## gibson_es

just did my first e-herf. yahoo! lol. i wanna get in with 4 or more sometime, when i get get somewere with a better internet connection of coarse, the lag was crazy. loll.


----------



## Tarks

Good stuff guys. If there is only 2 people then you can use Skype for both audio and video. This is the best way of. But if there are 3 or more people then we have to use tokbox for video and skype for audio. The lag on the video is always an issue, even with a good connection.


----------



## gibson_es

we used just skype.... the audio was up to a full 60 seconds behing, and it wasnt really a video, as much as it was a few random pictures of mitch on my screen every 10 seconds. lol. 

it was still good talking to a fellow BOTL, and i hope i confenced him to get a nub habano 458 or 460 (hint hint mitch)


----------



## J0eybb

Puff handle: J0eybb
Skype handle: J0eybb Henderson, NV
Tokbox handle: J0eybb

http://www.tokbox.com/J0eybb


----------



## gibson_es

i guess i should post this:

puff:gibson_es
skype:gibson_es
tok:TBA, but it will be gibson_es im sure


----------



## Fortune500

Feel free to add me:

Tokbox: Tom479
Puff: Fortune500


----------



## Russell Pta

feel free to add me. looking forward to talking with all of you.

Puff handle: russell_pta
Skype handle: russell_pta
Tokbox handle: no cam.


----------

